
Machine Teaching: Building Machine Learning Systems - bhattisatish
https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.06742
======
she1991
I did a small UX/MVP experiment on this idea some time ago - basically a human
in the loop ML model fine tuning.

[http://akash.me/interactive_ml](http://akash.me/interactive_ml)

------
AlexCoventry
Anyone got a TL;DR on their practical recommendations?

